# Dynamic XL is done...for now.



## JATownes (Sep 28, 2019)

Well, it took me a few days long than I thought to get it completed, but I think it is done until I snag a new card to put under water.  The case was wonderful to build in and it seems that Lian li took all the advice from the owners of the original Dynamic.  This one has no problem fitting triple 360 radiator setup with plenty of room to spare. I am trying to find the new vertical GPU mount from Lian Li for this XL, but might have to settle for the CoolerMaster version.

I went with flexible tubing, as I often tear into my rig and swap parts, etc, but am thinking of going hard tubing once the video card is done. (Excuse the red sticker on the glass, it still has the protective film on it.)

Full specs down below...


























And here is an extra couple for all the RGB lovers out there.









System Spec:
Rig:
Lian Li PC-011 Dynamic XL
Asus Crosshair VIII Hero Wifi
AMD Ryzen 7 3800x 
GSkill Trident Neo 3600Mhz @ 16/19/20/36
Zotac 1080ti Amp Extreme
Corsair Force MP300 M.2 240GB (System Drive)
Corsair Force MP300 M.2 480GB (Data Drive)
2 x Mushkin Reactor 1TB SSD (Game Drives)
EVGA SuperNova 850 G3
EK Velocity AM4 Waterblock
3 x EK Coolstream PE Radiators
Singularity D5 Pump/Top/Reservoir Combo
Bitspower fittings
10 x Thermaltake Riing 120mm (6 x intake, 4 x exhaust)
6 x Thermaltake Pacifica RGB Strips

Monitors:
Acer XR341CK 34" 3440 x 1440 75Hz Freesync
Acer Predator 35" 2560 x 1440 165Hz G-Sync

Input: 
Corsair K95 Platinum 
Razer Orbweaver Chroma
Microsoft Trackball Optical 1.0

Backup:
Synology DS218j
2 x 2TB WD Red 

Power Delivery:
Cyberpower 1500VA AVR

JAT


----------



## JATownes (Oct 25, 2019)

Well look what came in today!  The wife will not let me have it yet, because "that would not be fair to the kids...they don't get their gifts early on their birthday."    But that means there is probably a waterblock in this house somewhere too!  Just a bit to go and then it will all be mine!  I'll update once I get it all installed.


----------

